# Reilly Accepts Blame For Not Checking Running Mate's Finances



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

* Reilly Accepts Blame For Not Checking Running Mate's Finances *

_ 14 minutes ago_

Democratic candidate for governor Attorney General Tom Reilly accepted blame on Thursday for selecting a running mate without first checking the extent of her financial problems.

NewsCenter 5's Janet Wu reported that Marie St. Fleur withdrew from the race for lieutenant governor on Wednesday after it was revealed that she owed $12,000 in federal taxes and $40,000 in delinquent student loans.

"I guess what I also learned from this (is that) the politics of situations is not my strong suit. It hasn't been for a long time. I recognize that and certainly have to work at that," Reilly said.

Reilly took responsibility for the political gaffe.

"I never live in the past. I focus on the future. I take every set of experiences, every single day and I try to improve upon that," Reilly said.

Reilly also said that he would not choose another running mate to replace St. Fleur. Four other Democrats are already seeking the Democratic nomination for lieutenant governor.

Meanwhile, Reilly's Democratic opponent, Deval Patrick, did not want to discuss Reilly's choice in running mates. Patrick paid off a federal tax lien 10 years ago.

"I am running for governor, and I don't have major financial problems, and that is a blessing for me," Patrick said.

Republican gubernatorial candidate Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey said that she would pick a running mate.

"I do intend to be choosing a running mate, but first we are going to take care of my own announcement, and then we are going to make a decision in the next month," Healey said.


----------

